# Does this sound like valves need adjusting?



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

The brute has been acting up here lately. I think it's bc it knows I'm trying to sell her and she doesn't want to go. HAHA

But anyway here is wht it is doing! If you go out and start it, it will fire up and as long as you do not touch the throttle it will run. Once it is warmed up you can give her gas and it seems to run just fine down the road. You can turn it off and it will start right back up no issues.

Now if do a cold start it will start but once u give it throttle it dies and it will not restart. While ur trying to recrank it you can smell fuel, like it's flooded. Matter of fact you can see the fuel (mist) coming out of the tail pipe as the bike is turning over.

My question is wht the hell? Does this sound like the valves need to be adjusted? I have not had a chance to work on it as the bike is about 2 hrs away from me and I have been working alot. Hell I have a brand new RZR XP 900 sitting in the garage that I can't ride bc of work.

Anyway any suggestions? Also the bike is a 08 brute 750 with about 190 hrs and 500 miles.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not valves. Check TPS and crank position sensor. Go a head and check all the electrical connectors, but it sounds ECU related.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

it does have a programmer on it but it acts the same way with it removed. I searched for some info about the TPS and CPS but did not find much info. Is there a way to test to see if TPS or CPS is bad or do you just have to buy a new one and hope its was the problem?

Scott


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

sjf323 said:


> it does have a programmer on it but it acts the same way with it removed. I searched for some info about the TPS and CPS but did not find much info. Is there a way to test to see if TPS or CPS is bad or do you just have to buy a new one and hope its was the problem?
> 
> Scott


They can be tested. The manual explains how.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks I found the info in manual. I think the first thing I will try is to replace the stock ecu with the vdi I have sitting on my workbench. At least it will eliminate one possible cause right off the bat. 

Hopefully I can get to work on the brute soon. It's really eating my *** not knowing whts wrong with it.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

nmk is right you can test the TPS using the service manual. Also if you do replace the TPS make sure you do it according to the service manual as well. Another thing to check is the ISC valve as well.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks I will looking into tht.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Well got to work on the Brute this weekend. I went to the dealership to pick up some new plugs and was talking to the service guy about my problem and he offered to check to see wht codes the bike was throwing for free. Well come to find out the bike was throwing no codes and all it needed was just some new plugs. I knew I should of just changed the plugs before I brought it up there.

But anyway dodged a repair bill.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

sjf323 said:


> Well got to work on the Brute this weekend. I went to the dealership to pick up some new plugs and was talking to the service guy about my problem and he offered to check to see wht codes the bike was throwing for free. Well come to find out the bike was throwing no codes and all it needed was just some new plugs. I knew I should of just changed the plugs before I brought it up there.
> 
> But anyway dodged a repair bill.


The only time you know it's setting a code is the FI light will flash on the speedo pod. If it's not flashing no code has been set.

Cool that you got it going!!!! have fun


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Why would a new bike with only 500 miles need new sparkplugs. I got a 06 with 2200 miles and the original plugs. Mybe its time to change mine? Mine still runs like a champ.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it's not the amount of miles it's how the miles are put on that makes the plugs wear out just my opinion


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

Trust me it's not because I'm hard on the brute...that **** thing is the hard pack queen.

Honestly I think it's from all the tuning from the vdi. Trying this trying that, just to get it to run good. The vdi turned out to be more trouble than it's worth, which is evident by no one wanting to even buy the vdi at a REDUCED price. LOL, live and learn I guess. I pulled that vdi off and just put the muzzy digitune on it. Dont care about power anymore just want it to run properly.

Scott


----------

